# Old Southern Bulldogs?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

In my OB class we had a 14 month Old Southern Bulldog start in class today. I have heard of them but never seen one before. When I googled the breed I keep getting what looks like American bulldogs that come up but say they are Old Southern bulldogs. This dudes dog is red and looks like a mix of French mastiff and Tosa. Nice looking dog but he looks like a French mastiff/bully mix. Anyone ever hear of this breed or know the history of how the breed came to be?

FRENCH MASTIFF








TOSA


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

alapaha blue blood bulldog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I believe it is just an American Bulldog; however many Southern breeders call them Old Southern Bulldogs to distance themself from unethical breeders. According to one Southern Bulldog breeder, 


> "The reason for the name change to "Southern Bulldog" away from "American Bulldog" is to distance ourselves from some of the unprofessional, unethical and inept "breeders" populating Australia today."


*[FONT=comic sans ms,sand] *[/FONT]


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware whopper posers are everywhere and whoppers are DDB crossed.. just way back when... (Ive used whopper and grew up in the land of the Oklahoma bandogge ... )

Here is southern bulldogs.. 
PICTURES.. The Alapaha Blue-Blood Bulldog Association Official Website

History... http://www.alapahabluebloodbulldogs.org/history.php

Keep in mind the names.. as some key sources of dogs come from men associated with [] bred dogs...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

tutuf1 said:


> Here's my website, so you can read up on all the information I have about Old Southern Bulldogs.


Your dogs look nothing like the old southern dog I'm talking about. Yours just look like american bulldogs. What's up with your dog with the blue eyes and merle colored coat? Your breeding her? Usually blue eyes in some breeds can be a sign of deafness. Is it common for southern bulldogs to have blue eyes? The dude who had the dog in my OB class was all dark red with a little white on the chest.


----------

